# Kind of wood



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what kind of wood this is, the small piece on top is maple, it's very hard to cut I would say 10 times as hard to cut as maple is, I have never seen any wood like that.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Un fortunately, the exploded view doesn't help. The little view looks like face cut red oak. Other than that, it might be American Chestnut if it weren't so red looking.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

looks like coffee tree to me.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks a bit like Mahogony from he photo!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

GMman, I just took these pics of a piece of kentucky coffee tree that I have.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Oak, ash and coffee tree have pretty pronounced grain that is similar in appearance but ash is much lighter in color, about the same color as white oak. While the color is similar to mahogany it has a more pronounced grain pattern than mahogany does. I still would not rule out coffee tree but the color does not look like any that I have in my shop. The coffee tree boards that I have are colored more closely like white oak or ash. However heart wood does have a reddish color to it. And the order of hardness is:

Coffee tree
White oak
ash
red oak

But they all are fairly close. Red oak has a hardness of 1290 and coffee tree is measured at 1390. By comparison hard maple is 1450.

I would have to say this is either red oak or coffee tree heartwood.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have never cut anything as hard as that.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

If it's coffee what do you use it for?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

elm

ash

?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Coffee tree is a decent wood to work with. It machines and stains a lot like oak.

For the counter top in the laundry center that I posted the middle board is coffee tree with a natural finish on it:


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Pecan is very hard (1820 Janka) and the heartwood looks similar to what I see in your pictures.


----------

